# Huchen-News



## huchenfischer (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute

wollte nur mal die aktuellen Huchenstände und Neuigkeiten abfragen!!!

Bei mir siehts mager aus  #q  und bei Euch?

Petri Huchenfischer  :c


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

bei mir sieht es auch mager aus..war nämlich heuer noch nicht huchenfischen
werde eines der nächsten wochenenden an die enns fahren um mit huchenalex einen tag zu fischen.
der hat mir erzählt das es bis jetzt sehr zäh läuft.er war seit saisonstart jeden tag am wasser.
sehr wenig fische wurden gefangen,fast keine kleinen und 3 bessere.
die müssen dort mehr besetzten.durch die vielen kraftwerke geht der nicht auf.
ein anderer kollege von mir,der an der pilach fischt,hat einen kleinen mit 70 vor 2 tagen gefangen.
mehr weiss rob auch nicht.
viel glück wünsch ich dir noch und lg aus wien
rob


----------



## luigi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

die laufende saison hat ihre eigenheiten, soweit ich das anhand mir bekannter reviere einschätzen kann:
pielach (öfg): nicht allzuviele huchen gefangen, allerdings ein paar starke fische über 10 kg, der letzte vor wenigen tagen mit 108 cm aus der weinburger wehr.
mur (öfg): im vergleich zu den letzten beiden jahren sehr wenig gefangen, erst zwei fische über 1m, einer davon durch die rückenflosse gehakt, der andere erst vor einer woche...
drau (oberes drautal): recht gut, allerdings durch viel eis und schnee beeinträchtigt, ein kollege hat erst vorgestern einen gut maßigen erwischt.
enns: gaaanz wenig, abgesehen von einem fast 25 kg riesen
aber noch ist nicht aller tage abend, petri heil!


----------



## Siluris (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Hai Kollegen

Also irgendwann möchte ich mich auch einmal näher mit dem Traum vom Huchen versuchen. Wäre nett, würde sich jemand finden, der sich erbarmt, mir mir einen Tag an einem guten Huchenwasser zu verbringen.
Bis auf einen Zufallsbiss beim Forellenwedeln an der Mur blieb mir die Gattung Hucho bis heute verwehrt.

LG aus der Steiermark

Bernd


----------



## Hechtstreamer (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Hallo Jungs,
bei mir hat die Saison toll begonnen, gleich beim 4 Huchenfischen im November fing ich einen super schön gefärbten Huchen mit 1 Meter Länge und ca. 9 kg aus der Mur bei Graz. Aber seitdem geht gar nix mehr, ist wirklich wie verhext, auch schon Unmengen an Material angebaut.  Meine Motivation ist wirklich im Keller. Gönne mir deshalb eine kleine Huchenpause. Hoffe auf Februar, da werden die Milchner meist wieder aggressiver. Aber auch heuer gehen die Fänge der Vereinsmitglieder wieder zurück, kein Wunder wenn alle Maßigen rausgeklopft werden, der schwerste aus unserer Strecke war 16 Kg. 
Wünsch euch noch ein paar gscheite Kontakte mit unserem Zielfisch Nr.1.
Gruß Niko


----------



## huchenfischer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Hi Leute,

bei euch tut sich ja auch nichts extremes! Oder doch???

Hat jemand was von Alex gehört - war der fängig??? #6


----------



## luigi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

mit alex bin ich immer wieder in kontakt, er hat immer noch troubles mit seinem "internetz". wir haben auch ein paar mal gemeinsam und (zumindest in bezug auf fische...) erfolglos die enns gepflügt. er hat am ersten tag der saison einen schönen huchen landen können, seither gab´s meines wissens nix sehr berichtenswertes.
an der mur (judenburger revier) sind diese woche zwei fische entnommen worden, einer mit 95 :-(, der zweite mit immerhin 114 cm. aber an den meisten ufern sind derzeit steigeisen oder schlittschuhe anzuraten, meint
luigi


----------



## gismowolf (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Servus luigi!
Paß gut auf,daß es Dich beim Eis nicht reinhaut!:q  Aber als Bergfex weißt Du ja bestens,
was da zu tun ist!!#6
Ich wünsch Dir und Alex,daß Ihr bald zuschlagen könnt,denn ich möchte hier demnächst 
nach Möglichkeit einen schönen Huchen sehen!!! :m


----------



## luigi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

hallo wolfgang,
bilder von "schönen" huchen sind kein problem, mangelware sind momentan die von großen!


----------



## gismowolf (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

@Luigi
Ich habe auch große Freude daran,wenn sie schön gezeichnet sind!!
In der nächsten Saison gehe ich mit Dir als Laglträger mit,du mußt mir aber vorher garantieren,daß Du auch einen fängst!!


----------



## luigi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

eine äsche mit so markanter bissspur sieht man nicht alle tage - deutliche schrammen an beiden körperseiten, die rückenflosse total ausgefranst. offenbar hatte sie der huchen quer im maul, beim versuch sie umzudrehen, ist sie entwischt. das foto aus großer nähe ist deshalb gelungen, weil sie - augenscheinlich noch geschockt - ganz nah am ufer stand. bissbreite ca 15 cm. wo? ist natürlich staatsgeheimnis! ;-))


----------



## gismowolf (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Servus luigi!
Ich halt Dir die Daumen !!Ich will im Feber unbedingt noch einen Huchen sehen!!#6#h


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus luigi!
> Ich halt Dir die Daumen !!Ich will im Feber unbedingt noch einen Huchen sehen!!#6#h




ja - ich drücke mit !
warte auf Bilder von dem Äschenräuber !!!  #6


----------



## rob (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

ich auch ich auch:m
viel glück noch in der endphase!lg rob


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Ich angel am Lech,auf Höhe Landsberg.Dieses Jahr wurden nur wenige kleine bis ca.20pfd in unsren 3 Staustufen gefangen.Die Huchen wurden aber zurückgesetzt,da sie im Lech Gewichte von bis zu 80pfd erreichen.Vielleicht trifft man sie in ein paar Jahren wieder........Schlechtes Huchenjahr,wie ich find.Ich hab keinen,mein Vater auch net,obwohl wir relativ oft geangelt ham(ca 20 Mal).Öfter geht leider net,da wir weit vom Lech entfernt wohnen.


----------



## Adrian* (2. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

sag mal, haben huchen echt so viel power unterm arsch?


----------



## HuchenAlex (2. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Grüß Euch, 

also, als erstes wollt ich Euch in Kenntnis setzen, das Alex ab sofort Internetz - mäßig wieder voll wiederhergestellt ist ;o)

Zum anderen mein Kommentar zur heurigen Saison: sehr, sehr, sehr zäääääh.. tatsächlich ist mir irgendwann zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr an der Enns praktisch die Motivation abhanden gekommen, weil sich so gar nix tun wollte.. Kopensationsversuche, dies während eines einwöchigen Aufenthaltes an der Drau wieder auszumerzen scheiterten kläglich.. Auch an der Mur waren meine Bemühungen nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, obwohls an Unterstützung durch Luis nicht gemangelt hat... aber wäre auch vermessen, an 2 Tagen an einem fremden Gewässer den großen Erfolg zu erwarten, trotz perfekten Guidings..

ein - schwacher - Trost ist, dass es wohl generell ein schlechtes Huchenjahr war.. so hoff ich denn auf bessere Zeiten in der nächsten Saison.. mit  schönen Äschen, der einen oder anderen "wilden" Bachforelle, oder auch anderen Höhepunkten am Wasser in der Zwischenzeit.. gibt ja nicht nur Huchen auf dieser Welt.. wenngleich der "große, böse" Huchen doch meine besondere Aufmerksamkeit genießt ;o)

Grüsse, Alex


----------



## rob (2. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

alex und vergiss nicht den bösen wels den du bei uns fangen wirst:q


----------



## Nick_A (3. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Ups...wenn unser Alex nix mehr fängt, dann sieht´s (sah´s) aber wirklich nach einer gaaaanz madigen Huchen-Saison aus  :c

Alex...Kopf hoch, Du kannst ja nicht jedes Jahr solche unglaublichen Klopper wie in der letzten Saison fangen! 

Aber ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß das "Waller-Projekt" (böser, böser Waller) mit Rob erfolgreich verläuft! :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## äschen-pepi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

petri an alle huchenfans! in den pielachstrecken der ÖFG wurden 17huchen von 76cm-110cm entnommen. leider war ich nicht bei den fängern dabei, da ich nicht zum fischen kam. hoffe nicht ,daß jetzt das große jammern über die hohe stückzahl der entnommenen fische beginnt, denn ich kenne die pielach und ihren huchenbestand ganz gut, und ich denke, daß der fluß es verträgt, und die äschen dankbar sein werden. werde jedenfalls nächstes jahr voll angreifen und mich heuer auf die forellen und äschen konzentrieren. mfg. josef


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

Servus @Äschen-peppi Wenn ich mir die Huchenlizenzen so anschau Schweineteuer und dann darf man ja nur eine ganz kleine menge entnehmen. Warumm sollte dann einer jammern wenn sich wer nen Huchen mitnimmt. Ich selber habe mal 7 Huchen an einem Tag gefangen leider alle nur so um die 20 zentimeter weils am Vortag in der Donau Huchen gesetzt haben und die beim Spinnfischen auf Forellen gebissen haben. Wenigtens haben alle die ich gefangen hab überlebt weils ganz vorne gehakt waren.


----------



## HuchenAlex (5. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

übrigends, habt ihr schon mal beiläufig im aktuellen Blinker auf Seite 36 geguckt?
30 kg - Huchen aus der Dirna....Wahnsinnsgerät...  
würd ich so ein "U-Boot" fangen, bräucht ich nachher sicher eine Woche Urlaub, um mich von den Feierlichkeiten wieder einigermaßen zu erholen


----------



## rob (5. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*

ja das bild hab ich gesehen und den bericht gelesen.ein traum von einem fisch.
genau wie du sagst..der schwanz schleift am boden :q
lg rob


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Huchen-News*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ja das bild hab ich gesehen und den bericht gelesen.ein traum von einem fisch.
> genau wie du sagst..der schwanz schleift am boden :q
> lg rob


 
macht mir nee lange Nase...|kopfkrat !
Hab keinen Blinker


----------

